# The girls found a trailer



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool. I have a young friend in MT who buys trailers and fixes them up for re-sale. She's done five that I know of. I like watching her projects come together.

Good luck. I hope it serves you all well.



valley ranch said:


> Like to post a picture~ but```:gallop:
> 
> Richard


... The horse took off with the camera? 

I'm guessing you may not know how to post one on this site. Or I could be completely off base! It took me a while. When you go to the dialogue box at the bottom you can "Go Advanced." Select that. Then at the top of that dialogue box there will be a paper clip icon. Choose that and you can upload photos from your computer. Once uploaded you close that window and are back at your dialogue box. Select the paper clip icon and it should offer the prompt "Insert All." Choose that and your photos will be in the post. 

Did I miss anything other forumers?


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

Picture upload test ```

Thanks Boots

Richard


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

2nd try


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe```


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

By Jove ~ I think I've got it ```


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

OKkkkkie```


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

ok ~ Little problem to iron out ```


----------

